# Judges and competators--current show entries



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I will update this as we go through.

PLEASE post if there are any entries or problems as this will be the valid list for judges and entries.


Hunters: Horse to be judged to the hunter standard, assessing conformation, athletic ability, presence and style.

*1)Pony model*
No entries

*2)Pony U/S*
No entries

*Pony O/F*

*4)2'0 -2'3"*
No entries

*5)2'6" +*
ENTRIES
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Wildey

*6)Horse model*
No entries

*7)Horse U/S*
ENTRIES
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Highland Dancer
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 

*8--2'3'' - 2'6''*
ENTRIES
Dartanion--post 2 Horse--Dartanion
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Highland Dancer
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 

*9)2'9'' - 3'0''*
No entries

*10)3'3'' - 3'6''+*
No entries

Jumpers: Both horse and rider judged on suitability and talent for the jumpers; meaning accuracy, athleticism and scope.
*11)Up to 3'0''*
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Buffy
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Simon Says
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Lodestar

*12)3'3'' - 3'6''*
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
PaintLegacey RR--post 23 Horse--BuggABoo
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Lodestar

*13)3'6 +*
No entries

Equitation: Style and effectiveness of rider to be judged on the flat and O/F.

*14)Eq on the flat*
ENTRIES
Dartanion--post 2 horse--Jewels fatih
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
juju--post 19 Horse--juju
7ponies--post 25 Horse--Gandy
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Raider 

*15)2'3'' - 2'6''*
Entries
Dartanion--post 2 horse--Dartanion
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
juju--post 19 Horse--juju
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 

*16)2'9'' - 3'3''*
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Vodka

*17)3'6 +*
No entries

*18--No stirrups/bareback flat or O/F*
ENTRIES
Dartanion--post 2 Horse--Dartanion
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
happygoose123--post 13 Horse--Banjo

Other disciplines
Dressage- Horse to be judged on suitability for dressage. Rider to be judged on position and effectiveness.

*19)Division A....lower level dressage with basic W/T/C* 
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Wildey
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Vodka
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Lovebug

*20)Division B*...any horse rider showing something above the basic gaits.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai

*21)Cross-Country-* Horse and rider to be judged for suitability jumping an obstacle found on cross-country to include position and effectiveness of rider, scope, bravery and athleticism of horse over the fence.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Vodka
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Trojan Horse

*22)Best Gallop*- Horse judged at gallop undersaddle for power and reach, rider's galloping position judged as well.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Pippin

*23)Worst Eq O/F*- Most unsafe, unstylish equitation possible.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi

*24)Worst Eq Flat*- Most unsafe, unstylish equitation possible. All disciplines welcome.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai

*25)Worst Form O/F* Horse- Must be horse owned/leased/ridden by HF member. Poorest, most unsafe form over a fence.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Special classes: The following classes can be English or Western and must be a photo of horse owned/ridden/leased by HF member and/or photo was taken by HF member.
*26)Best Headshot-* Judged on quality of horse and photo.
ENTRIES
happygoose123--post 3 Horse--Pennellipi 
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--My Style
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
Twilight Arabians--post10 Horse--onyx 
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Wildey
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Shea
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Penny
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Evolution
Danastark--post 18 Horse--Buffalo Bill Cody
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--Chucky
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--banjo
morganshow11--post 21 Horse--Chance
Whipple --post 27 Horse--Ronan
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack & sweeti
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack & ricki
7ponies--post 32 Horse--Dixie
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--unknown
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Cinnamon
LDblackhorse--post 34 Horse--Figaro (first picture only)
7ponies--post 25 Horse--Gandy
Cat--post 38 Horse--Apache

*27)Cutest Picture*- Judge's call man.
ENTRIES
Dartanion--post 2 Horse--Dartanion
happygoose123--post 4 Horse--Chucky
Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Kai
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--2006 Foal
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
Twilight Arabians--post10 Horse--onyx & Maggie 
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Lovebug
Danastark--post 18 Horse--Buffalo Bill Cody
juju--post 19 Horse--bravely
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--banjo & pennellipi
morganshow11--post 21 Horse--Clippy
Whipple --post 27 Horse--Larry
7ponies--post 31 Horse--Gandy
Cat--post 38 Horse--Toby
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Murray 

*28--Best Tongue Shot*- If there's tongue involved, it's in.
ENTRIES
happygoose123--post 3 Horse--Banjo
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--2006 Foal
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
Twilight Arabians--post10 Horse--Faith & Tammie 
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Bailey
juju--post 19 Horse--bravely
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--Chucky
Picture Perfect--post 24 Horse--unnamed
Whipple--post 27 Horse--Misty
joshie--post 30 Horse--Joshua

*29)Best Candid*- Photo should be taken in a "natural" setting, meaning rider is no necessarily aware of photo being taken.
ENTRIES
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--My Style
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Scooby
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Pretty face
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Wildey
happygoose123--post 13 Horse--Banjo
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Evolution
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--Chucky & polly
morganshow11--post 21 Horse--Clippy
PaintLegacey RR--post 23 Horse--Imprmis Milly Dee
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack 
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--sassy & sweeti
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--Ir&meh
Cat--post 38 Horse--Roxy
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 

*30)Artistic Shot*- Must be taken by HF member. To be judged on composition, difficulty of shot, effect of color, lighting and content.
ENTRIES
happygoose123--post 4 Horse--Chucky
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Copper & Chrome
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
Twilight Arabians--post10 Horse--Serenade 
Morganshow11--post 12 Horse--Clippy 
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Shea
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Penny
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Evolution
Dartanion--post 16 Horse--Dartanion
Danastark--post 18 Horse--Buffalo Bill Cody
juju--post 19 Horse--bravely
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--pennellipi
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--Banjo
7ponies--post 25 Horse--Gandy
Whipple --post 27 Horse--Group shot1
Whipple --post 27 Horse--Group shot2
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--sweeti 
Quixotic--post 36 Horse--unknown
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Simon Says
Cat--post 38 Horse--Toby & Raider
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 

*31)Best Funny Ears*- Must be a horse you know, and must not have caused harm to horse (though embarrassment is fine). Accessories are OK, but pic may not be entered in any other special class e.g. cutest headshot.
ENTRIES
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Baby Donkey
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Jenny
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Shea
Danastark--post 18 Horse--Buffalo Bill Cody
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--sassi 
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack & hat

*32)Baddest Horse*- Any sort of picture that displays how bad your horse is.
ENTRIES
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Apache
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi & Pappy
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack 
Cat--post 38 Horse--Toby

*33)A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words*- A picture that best tells a story with no words.
ENTRIES
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Sanchez
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique & Fendi
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Jenny
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Jack
Twilight Arabians--post10 Horse--Stella 
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Shea
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Penny
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Lovebug & Evolution
morganshow11--post 21 Horse--Clippy
Whipple --post 27 Horse--Misty
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--sassi & sweeti 
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--ir best friends 
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack & love

*34)Biggest Crusty*- Funny clothes, weird tack, poor eq, ugly horse, backyard all the way.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Kai

*35)Best Fall/Refusal*- Funniest or most dramatic fall off of a horse or refusal at a fence.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Kai

*36)Old School Division*- Photo must be at least 10 years or older, and include a HF member and their horse. The older the better. Do not confuse with Crusty please (though it can be a little crusty).
ENTRIES
Dartanion--post 2 Horse--Woody 
Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Kai
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Sierra

*37)Fattest Horse*- Self-explanatory.
ENTRIES
happygoose123--post 4 Horse--Chucky
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Unknown
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Pregnant
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Blaze
morganshow11--post 21 Horse--diamond

*38--Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment*- Self-explanatory.
ENTRIES
happygoose123--post 4 Horse--Pennellipi
Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Kai
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Bailey

*39)Most Mismatched Horse and Rider*- The total opposite of suitability. Riders who are either much too big or too small for their mount.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Spider
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack 

*40)Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse*- Self-explanatory. 
ENTRIES
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Bailey
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack 
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Painter


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you very much, you have no idea how much this helped

When are judge comments due?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Thank you very much, you have no idea how much this helped
> 
> When are judge comments due?


 
I am closing May 31 or very shortly after.

I will allow the judges 2 weeks to get their results into me so my aim is to have the results around the 15th of June.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Hunters: Horse to be judged to the hunter standard, assessing conformation, athletic ability, presence and style.

*1)Pony model*
No entries

*2)Pony U/S*
No entries

*Pony O/F*

*4)2'0 -2'3"*
No entries

*5)2'6" +*
ENTRIES
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Wildey

*6)Horse model*
No entries

*7)Horse U/S*
ENTRIES
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Highland Dancer
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 

*8--2'3'' - 2'6''*
ENTRIES
Dartanion--post 2 Horse--Dartanion
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Highland Dancer
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 

*9)2'9'' - 3'0''*
No entries

*10)3'3'' - 3'6''+*
No entries

Jumpers: Both horse and rider judged on suitability and talent for the jumpers; meaning accuracy, athleticism and scope.
*11)Up to 3'0''*
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Buffy
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Simon Says
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Lodestar

*12)3'3'' - 3'6''*
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
PaintLegacey RR--post 23 Horse--BuggABoo
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Lodestar

*13)3'6 +*
No entries

Equitation: Style and effectiveness of rider to be judged on the flat and O/F.

*14)Eq on the flat*
ENTRIES
Dartanion--post 2 horse--Jewels fatih
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
juju--post 19 Horse--juju
7ponies--post 25 Horse--Gandy
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Raider 

*15)2'3'' - 2'6''*
Entries
Dartanion--post 2 horse--Dartanion
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
juju--post 19 Horse--juju
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 

*16)2'9'' - 3'3''*
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Vodka

*17)3'6 +*
No entries

*18--No stirrups/bareback flat or O/F*
ENTRIES
Dartanion--post 2 Horse--Dartanion
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
happygoose123--post 13 Horse--Banjo

Other disciplines
Dressage- Horse to be judged on suitability for dressage. Rider to be judged on position and effectiveness.

*19)Division A....lower level dressage with basic W/T/C* 
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Wildey
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Vodka
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Lovebug

*20)Division B*...any horse rider showing something above the basic gaits.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai

*21)Cross-Country-* Horse and rider to be judged for suitability jumping an obstacle found on cross-country to include position and effectiveness of rider, scope, bravery and athleticism of horse over the fence.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Vodka
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Trojan Horse

*22)Best Gallop*- Horse judged at gallop undersaddle for power and reach, rider's galloping position judged as well.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Pippin

*23)Worst Eq O/F*- Most unsafe, unstylish equitation possible.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi

*24)Worst Eq Flat*- Most unsafe, unstylish equitation possible. All disciplines welcome.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai

*25)Worst Form O/F* Horse- Must be horse owned/leased/ridden by HF member. Poorest, most unsafe form over a fence.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
1dog3cats17rodents--post 43 Horse--Sophie
1dog3cats17rodents--post 43 Horse--trump


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Special classes: The following classes can be English or Western and must be a photo of horse owned/ridden/leased by HF member and/or photo was taken by HF member.
*26)Best Headshot-* Judged on quality of horse and photo.
ENTRIES
happygoose123--post 3 Horse--Pennellipi 
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--My Style
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
Twilight Arabians--post10 Horse--onyx 
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Wildey
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Shea
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Penny
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Evolution
Danastark--post 18 Horse--Buffalo Bill Cody
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--Chucky
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--banjo
morganshow11--post 21 Horse--Chance
Whipple --post 27 Horse--Ronan
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack & sweeti
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack & ricki
7ponies--post 32 Horse--Dixie
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--unknown
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Cinnamon
LDblackhorse--post 34 Horse--Figaro (first picture only)
7ponies--post 25 Horse--Gandy
Cat--post 38 Horse--Apache
cowgirl4jesus94--post 44 Horse--Lana
cowgirl4jesus94--post 44 Horse--unknown
*27)Cutest Picture*- Judge's call man.
ENTRIES
Dartanion--post 2 Horse--Dartanion
happygoose123--post 4 Horse--Chucky
Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Kai
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--2006 Foal
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
Twilight Arabians--post10 Horse--onyx & Maggie 
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Lovebug
Danastark--post 18 Horse--Buffalo Bill Cody
juju--post 19 Horse--bravely
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--banjo & pennellipi
morganshow11--post 21 Horse--Clippy
Whipple --post 27 Horse--Larry
7ponies--post 31 Horse--Gandy
Cat--post 38 Horse--Toby
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Murray 

*28--Best Tongue Shot*- If there's tongue involved, it's in.
ENTRIES
happygoose123--post 3 Horse--Banjo
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--2006 Foal
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
Twilight Arabians--post10 Horse--Faith & Tammie 
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Bailey
juju--post 19 Horse--bravely
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--Chucky
Picture Perfect--post 24 Horse--unnamed
Whipple--post 27 Horse--Misty
joshie--post 30 Horse--Joshua
cowgirl4jesus94--post 44 Horse--Bobbin

*29)Best Candid*- Photo should be taken in a "natural" setting, meaning rider is no necessarily aware of photo being taken.
ENTRIES
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--My Style
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Scooby
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Pretty face
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Wildey
happygoose123--post 13 Horse--Banjo
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Evolution
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--Chucky & polly
morganshow11--post 21 Horse--Clippy
PaintLegacey RR--post 23 Horse--Imprmis Milly Dee
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack 
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--sassy & sweeti
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--Ir&meh
Cat--post 38 Horse--Roxy
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 
cowgirl4jesus94--post 44 Horse--Splash

*30)Artistic Shot*- Must be taken by HF member. To be judged on composition, difficulty of shot, effect of color, lighting and content.
ENTRIES
happygoose123--post 4 Horse--Chucky
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Copper & Chrome
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
Twilight Arabians--post10 Horse--Serenade 
Morganshow11--post 12 Horse--Clippy 
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Shea
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Penny
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Evolution
Dartanion--post 16 Horse--Dartanion
Danastark--post 18 Horse--Buffalo Bill Cody
juju--post 19 Horse--bravely
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--pennellipi
happygoose123--post 20 Horse--Banjo
7ponies--post 25 Horse--Gandy
Whipple --post 27 Horse--Group shot1
Whipple --post 27 Horse--Group shot2
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--sweeti 
Quixotic--post 36 Horse--unknown
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Simon Says
Cat--post 38 Horse--Toby & Raider
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 

*31)Best Funny Ears*- Must be a horse you know, and must not have caused harm to horse (though embarrassment is fine). Accessories are OK, but pic may not be entered in any other special class e.g. cutest headshot.
ENTRIES
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Baby Donkey
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Jenny
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Shea
Danastark--post 18 Horse--Buffalo Bill Cody
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--sassi 
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack & hat

*32)Baddest Horse*- Any sort of picture that displays how bad your horse is.
ENTRIES
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Apache
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi & Pappy
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack 
Cat--post 38 Horse--Toby

*33)A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words*- A picture that best tells a story with no words.
ENTRIES
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Sanchez
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique & Fendi
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Jenny
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Jack
Twilight Arabians--post10 Horse--Stella 
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Shea
RedHawk--post 14 Horse--Penny
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Lovebug & Evolution
morganshow11--post 21 Horse--Clippy
Whipple --post 27 Horse--Misty
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--sassi & sweeti 
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--ir best friends 
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack & love

*34)Biggest Crusty*- Funny clothes, weird tack, poor eq, ugly horse, backyard all the way.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Kai

*35)Best Fall/Refusal*- Funniest or most dramatic fall off of a horse or refusal at a fence.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Kai

*36)Old School Division*- Photo must be at least 10 years or older, and include a HF member and their horse. The older the better. Do not confuse with Crusty please (though it can be a little crusty).
ENTRIES
Dartanion--post 2 Horse--Woody 
Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Kai
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Sierra

*37)Fattest Horse*- Self-explanatory.
ENTRIES
happygoose123--post 4 Horse--Chucky
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Unknown
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Pregnant
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Blaze
morganshow11--post 21 Horse--diamond

*38--Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment*- Self-explanatory.
ENTRIES
happygoose123--post 4 Horse--Pennellipi
Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Kai
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Bailey
cowgirl4jesus94--post 44 Horse--Preacher

*39)Most Mismatched Horse and Rider*- The total opposite of suitability. Riders who are either much too big or too small for their mount.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 6 Horse--Spider
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack 

*40)Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse*- Self-explanatory. 
ENTRIES
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Bailey
Jacksmom--post 28 Horse--jack 
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Painter


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wait, so how do I post my Cross Country pic?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Wait, so how do I post my Cross Country pic?


 
Post your pictures on this thread

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/thread-different-horse-show-picture-entries-27175/page5/


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

*JUDGES*

Take your entry to be judged from POSTS 5 and 6 on this thread. This is the official list of all entries. The post number they are on are from the following link (PICTURE thread) with horse and user name.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/thread-different-horse-show-picture-entries-27175/

Please score between 0--100 with a comment about the picture ( the more detailed the better,but do your best.)

Please PM me the results by June 15-20th so the competitors can see how well they did.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry to be a bother Spyder, but I entered class 23) Worst eq o/f Sophie, not class 25 (worst form o/f horse). She isn't my horse, so I don't want her form o/f critiqued. If it's to late to change that, could you just scratch that entry? Thank you! Again sorry to complicate things


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Sorry to be a bother Spyder, but I entered class 23) Worst eq o/f Sophie, not class 25 (worst form o/f horse). She isn't my horse, so I don't want her form o/f critiqued. If it's to late to change that, could you just scratch that entry? Thank you! Again sorry to complicate things


No problem....all fixed.


Hunters: Horse to be judged to the hunter standard, assessing conformation, athletic ability, presence and style.

*1)Pony model*
No entries

*2)Pony U/S*
No entries

*Pony O/F*

*4)2'0 -2'3"*
No entries

*5)2'6" +*
ENTRIES
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Wildey

*6)Horse model*
No entries

*7)Horse U/S*
ENTRIES
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Highland Dancer
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 

*8--2'3'' - 2'6''*
ENTRIES
Dartanion--post 2 Horse--Dartanion
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Highland Dancer
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 

*9)2'9'' - 3'0''*
No entries

*10)3'3'' - 3'6''+*
No entries

Jumpers: Both horse and rider judged on suitability and talent for the jumpers; meaning accuracy, athleticism and scope.
*11)Up to 3'0''*
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
JustDressageIt--post7 Horse--Buffy
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Simon Says
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Lodestar

*12)3'3'' - 3'6''*
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
PaintLegacey RR--post 23 Horse--BuggABoo
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Lodestar

*13)3'6 +*
No entries

Equitation: Style and effectiveness of rider to be judged on the flat and O/F.

*14)Eq on the flat*
ENTRIES
Dartanion--post 2 horse--Jewels fatih
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
juju--post 19 Horse--juju
7ponies--post 25 Horse--Gandy
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Raider 

*15)2'3'' - 2'6''*
Entries
Dartanion--post 2 horse--Dartanion
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
juju--post 19 Horse--juju
1dog3cats17rodents--post 42 Horse--Ben 

*16)2'9'' - 3'3''*
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Vodka

*17)3'6 +*
No entries

*18--No stirrups/bareback flat or O/F*
ENTRIES
Dartanion--post 2 Horse--Dartanion
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
happygoose123--post 13 Horse--Banjo

Other disciplines
Dressage- Horse to be judged on suitability for dressage. Rider to be judged on position and effectiveness.

*19)Division A....lower level dressage with basic W/T/C* 
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Wildey
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Vodka
ohmyitschelle--post 15 Horse--Lovebug

*20)Division B*...any horse rider showing something above the basic gaits.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai

*21)Cross-Country-* Horse and rider to be judged for suitability jumping an obstacle found on cross-country to include position and effectiveness of rider, scope, bravery and athleticism of horse over the fence.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Vodka
Quixotic--post 33 Horse--Trojan Horse
Hoofprints in the Sand--post 47 Horse-- Hoofprints in the Sand

*22)Best Gallop*- Horse judged at gallop undersaddle for power and reach, rider's galloping position judged as well.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Mystique
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
Wild Spot--post 11 horse--Pippin

*23)Worst Eq O/F*- Most unsafe, unstylish equitation possible.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
CloudsMystique--post9 Horse--Fendi
1dog3cats17rodents--post 43 Horse--Sophie


*24)Worst Eq Flat*- Most unsafe, unstylish equitation possible. All disciplines welcome.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai

*25)Worst Form O/F* Horse- Must be horse owned/leased/ridden by HF member. Poorest, most unsafe form over a fence.
ENTRIES
Pinto Pony--post 5 Horse--Kai
1dog3cats17rodents--post 43 Horse--trump


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Some people have more than one entry in categories... is that now being accepted? 
x


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

ohmyitschelle said:


> Some people have more than one entry in categories... is that now being accepted?
> x


 
They had to be for a different horse. I looked at all the entries and it was decided a while ago on the other original thread that no more than 3 entries allowed but must be of a different horse.

POST 69

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/horse-show-difference-26809/page7/


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification. Darn for me missing that lol! I've almost finished with my votes... you'll receive them shortly.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Can the judges get their scores and comments in to me by this time next week please.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Judges I am waiting for results on. Please get your scores and comments in ASAP.


StarFeesh--kershkova---horseoffire--JustDressageIt--eventnwithwinston--juju---Dartanion---LeahKathleen--draftlover215---Spastic_Dove--Cloudsmystique--LauraB--ChingazMyBoy---1dog3cats17rodents (need the balance of the scores)


----------

